# سؤال فيما يخص كابينة الجريق class II light hazard و عند إستخدام خرطوم حريق بقطر 1 بوصة



## معتصم بابكر (9 سبتمبر 2019)

فيما يخص كابينة الجريق class II light hazard و عند إستخدام خرطوم حريق بقطر 1 بوصة
هل يكون قطر محبس كابينة الحريق 1 بوصة و لا 11/2 بوصة مع نقاص 11/2X1 بوصة ؟
وقطر الماسورة الفرع من محبس الكابينة الي الخط الرئيسي11/2 و لا 1 بوصة ؟ حسب الكود NFPA 14
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

